
Why So Many Smart People Aren’t Happy - docker_up
https://getpocket.com/explore/item/why-so-many-smart-people-aren-t-happy-1268988647
======
ohiovr
There are other reasons why many smart people are unhappy and it has nothing
to do with how successful one is:

Solomon said:

16I said to myself, “Behold, I have grown and increased in wisdom beyond all
those before me who were over Jerusalem, and my mind has observed a wealth of
wisdom and knowledge.” 17So I set my mind to know wisdom and madness and
folly; I learned that this, too, is a pursuit of the wind. 18For with much
wisdom comes much sorrow, and as knowledge grows, grief increases.…

------
Nicksil
Direct URL to article:

[https://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2016/04/why-
so-...](https://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2016/04/why-so-many-
smart-people-arent-happy/479832/)

------
bvxvbxbxb
Ignorance is.. ?

~~~
ohiovr
Ignorance is bliss, till it kicks you in the ass :(

